# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Doença no Aquário ( Cryptocarium ) ! Ajuda

## carlosfernandes

Boas, 

Estou a montar o meu aquário a pouco tempo, e agora tive um surto de "Cryptocarium", já estive a ler diversos posts aqui no fórum com formas de atacar este problemas, assim fiz duas coisas :

- Dar de comer aos peixes para os manter bem gordinhos e com alho...
- colocar um UV

Mesmo assim tenho vários peixes com Cryptocarium:

- Hepatus;
- Flavescens;
-dois perideraion ( que julgo mostram algumas pintas )
- dois palhaços com pintinhas pequenas.

entranto tive duas mortes de peixes que nao mostravam Cryptocarium 
- Lineatus 
- "Chalmon"

Estou a entrar em desespero ... e já não sei o que fazer mais, a verdade é que os peixes comem muito bem, e nao sei o que fazer mais para controlar isto, e evitar medidas radicais do tipo, desmontar o aquario e tirar os peixes todos, pois nao sei qual a forma de eliminar uma doença destas ... ou no limite se morrerem os peixes todos será seguro colocar novamente peixes ?

Obigado, por favor ajudem.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas, 
> 
> Estou a montar o meu aquário a pouco tempo, e agora tive um surto de "Cryptocarium", já estive a ler diversos posts aqui no fórum com formas de atacar este problemas, assim fiz duas coisas :
> 
> - Dar de comer aos peixes para os manter bem gordinhos e com alho...
> - colocar um UV
> 
> Mesmo assim tenho vários peixes com Cryptocarium:
> 
> ...


Viva Carlos,

Antes demais é preciso teres calma (sei que às vezes é dificil) e pensar positivamente  :SbOk2: 

Ajudava imenso colocares o setup do teu aquario (equipamento, RV, corais, peixes).

Para já é manter a alimentação com alho (existem concentrados de alho,  algumas vitaminas também com alho e alguma comida que já tem alho misturada).

Retirar os peixes todos pode causar stress o que por sua vez só contribui para um agravamento da situação.

A UV ajuda mas não resolve o problema.

Não vamos pensar que os peixes vão todos morrer mas se por alguma razão tal acontecer, então não coloques nenhum tipo de peixe no aquario durante um período de 40 a 60 dias.

Como digo: coloca o teu setup e stock e.....pensamento positivo.

Abraço !

----------


## carlosfernandes

Aqui vai o maximo de detalhes do aquario:

Aquário:
- 120 cm x 60 cm x 60 cm

SUMP:
- 50 cm x 40 cm x 40 cm

Luzes:
- Blau ( o novo modelo) com 2 luzes T5 blue + 4 T5 white

Escumador:
- DELTEC : 701

Bomba de Retorno:
- EHEM

UV:
Não sei o modelo.


HABITANTES:

- 4 Palhaços Ocellaris
- 2 Amphiprion perideraion
- 1 Flavecens
- 1 Hepatus
- 6 Chronis atripectoralis
- 1 Paccagnellae
- 1 Salarias fasciatus

(morrreram)
- 1 Lineatus
- 1 Chalmon
- 1 Crysus 

CORAIS:

-1 Green star polyps
-1 Xenia
-2 Anemona 
-1 Euphilia
-1 outro coral que nao sei a raça
-1 spb pequenino.

Mais nao sei ....

----------


## José R Santos

Bom dia,

TPA's e UV são uma grande ajuda, peixes bem alimentados é fundamental.
Em principio o Hepatus, o Flavescens e os Ocellaris costumam ter boa resistencia a Cryptocarium, quanto aos outros peixes não sei. A menos que consigas ter um áqua de quarentena é deixá-los o mais sossegados possível.

Deixo-te uns links de um artigo do Steven Pro na Reefkeeping sobre as várias possibilidades de tratamento.

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part II by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com

Vai com calma e esperemos que não seja uma infecção das violentas. Tudo depende dos peixes se encontrarem muito saudáveis ou não.

Boa sorte.
José António Santos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos, acho que os procedimentos que estás a fazer são os mais correctos e só acrescento mais um: colocar esponja branca ou lã de vidro na sump para tentar reter todos os cistos que o cryptocarium lança na coluna de água para proliferação. Boa sorte  :SbOk:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  amigo,
tb penso que estás a proceder corretamente... mas...  :yb665: 
e a origem? Tens de saber qual, caso contrário não vais poder colocar peixes.
Acho estranho o palhaço tb estar com pontos brancos  :Admirado:  tens anemona? Normalmente quando existe essa simbiose não aparece esses pontos, mas tb não é importante, deixa lá.
Se fosse eu, faria o seguinte: 
- verificava num dia, em 24 horas, qual a oscilação de temperatura.
- se o aqua está numa corrente de ar ou AC (ar condicionado).
- já colocaste algum tratamento dentro do aqua, nomeadamente cobre?
- que tipo de água utilizas na reposição?

Pode ser mais coisas mas fundamentalmente, na minha opinião tem a haver com a temperatura.

Abraço
António

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas, 
> 
> Estou a montar o meu aquário a pouco tempo, e agora tive um surto de "Cryptocarium", já estive a ler diversos posts aqui no fórum com formas de atacar este problemas, assim fiz duas coisas :
> 
> - Dar de comer aos peixes para os manter bem gordinhos e com alho...
> - colocar um UV
> 
> Mesmo assim tenho vários peixes com Cryptocarium:
> 
> ...



Olá Carlos 

Em primeiro lugar lamento as perdas que já tiveste, deverias seriamente pensar em nao colocar mais nada de vivos no teu aquário até resolveres o problema de raiz, pois além de vires a gastares alguns euros , estarás a sujeitar os animais à morte de certeza absoluta.

Há quanto tempo tens esse aquário montado?
Pelo que dizes tens o aquário à pouco tempo, será que o mesmo estará o suficiente maturado para que possa proporcionar aos vivos um ambiente saudável?

----------


## carlosfernandes

Tenho dois palhaços em simbiose com uma anemona e apresentam pontos brancos....

- e possivel que tenha alguma variação... o aquário está sempre entre: 26 ~ 27 ~ 28....

- nao tem corrente de ar nem AC.

- nao fiz qualque tramento no AQUA... apenas estou a colocar, IODO e a controlar parametros.

- utilizo Agua Comprada, mas nas duas ultimas reposições usei da torneira e nada de estranho até ao momento.

Em relação a temperatura começa a ter suspeitas... mas como posso ter certezas ? a verdade e que os pontos brancos ficam bastante mais visiveis ao final da noite 23h e 24h.... nota-se mesmo mais pontos brancos....

Emprestaram-me um aquario de 50 L e meti a peixada mais afectada la dentro 
acabei de verificar qual o estado deles e a verdade é que os peixes nao aparesentam qualquer pinta neste pequeno aquario... e o Hepatus e o Flaveshens que apresentavam enormes irritações, estão com os sintomas bastantes mais calmos.... sinceramente não sei o que achar .... help ???

Se for a temperatura que soluções ?

O Aquário tem 1 mês e meio ..... e agora so tenho colocado Corais... tive uma euphyllia ancora que morreu a cerca de 20 dias atrás  :Frown:  era linda e teve uma necrose.... uma desgraça  :Frown: 

Abraço.








> amigo,
> tb penso que estás a proceder corretamente... mas... 
> e a origem? Tens de saber qual, caso contrário não vais poder colocar peixes.
> Acho estranho o palhaço tb estar com pontos brancos  tens anemona? Normalmente quando existe essa simbiose não aparece esses pontos, mas tb não é importante, deixa lá.
> Se fosse eu, faria o seguinte: 
> - verificava num dia, em 24 horas, qual a oscilação de temperatura.
> - se o aqua está numa corrente de ar ou AC (ar condicionado).
> - já colocaste algum tratamento dentro do aqua, nomeadamente cobre?
> - que tipo de água utilizas na reposição?
> ...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Tenho dois palhaços em simbiose com uma anemona e apresentam pontos brancos....
> 
> - e possivel que tenha alguma variação... o aquário está sempre entre: 26 ~ 27 ~ 28....
> 
> - nao tem corrente de ar nem AC.
> 
> - nao fiz qualque tramento no AQUA... apenas estou a colocar, IODO e a controlar parametros.
> 
> - utilizo Agua Comprada, mas nas duas ultimas reposições usei da torneira e nada de estranho até ao momento.
> ...


Viva Carlos,

Na  minha perspectiva as "suspeitas" do Paulo Oliveira quanto à maturidade do aquário confirmam-se.

Ter num aquario com 1 mes e meio a quantidade de vivos que tens explica muito a situação em que te encontras.

Quero notar que não se trata de "dar na cabeça" até porque nunca devemos julgar ninguém e todos já fizemos asneiras neste hobby.

O aquário certamente não atingiu o ponto de maturação minimo para começar a ter habitantes (acho perfeitamente normal que uma Euphylia morra num aquário com menos de 1 mês de maturação).

Quais são os parâmetros quimicos do aquario ? Nomeadamente:

PH, KH, Salinidade , NH4 (Amónia), NO2 (Nitritos), NO3 (Nitratos), PO4 (fosfatos), Ca (Calcio) e Mg (Magnésio) ?

Esse facto de os peixes apresentarem mais pontos brancos à noite pode estar p.ex. (porque podem ser outros n motivos) relacionado com variações grandes no PH devido a um KH baixo.

Os palhaços podem perfeitamente apresentar pontos brancos o que pode significar também a presença de Brooklynella.

Por prioridades:

1 - Parametros da água (este é o mais importante para já, para ver se os corais sobrevivem)

2 - Tirares todos os peixes do aquário principal (até para deixares acabar o ciclo)

3 - Deixar o aquario principal sem qualquer tipo de peixes durante 40 dias.

4 - Arranjar forma de transladares parte dos peixes para outro aquario de quarentena (um hepatus e flavescens num aquario de 50 litros.... :yb668: )

Outro factor que pode ajudar é essa adição de iodo. Quanto Iodo estas a adicionar ? Directamente no aquário ? Que tipo de Iodo é ? Lugol ?

Julgo que deves parar de adicionar qualquer tipo de quimico que não seja hidroxido de cálcio para teres o KH sempre em valores normais e desta forma teres menos variações de PH. 

A adição de algumas bactérias pode ajudar na conclusão do ciclo.

----------


## carlosfernandes

A situação está complicada ... 

Parametros lidos ontem:

PH: 7.5 ~ 8
Temperatura: 27 ºC
Cálcio: 400
NO3 (Nitratos): 20
Fosfatos: 1 
KH: 9.6
Magnésio: 1230
Salinidade: 1020

Estes nunca medi NO2 (Nitritos) e NH4 (Amonia) nao tenho testes... são importantes ?

Não consigo apanhar os peixes todos tenho alguns... e não os tenho onde meter.... estão no aqua de 50 Litros por enquanto .... até ver ...

Estou a adicionar 3 Gotas de iodo, directamente na Água, é da Tropic Marine.

Também tenho um equipamento um ionizador a trabalhar....


Os corais até ver estão todos cheios de saúde e energia.. a abrir sem problemas...


Que bacterias ??? que Ciclo ??? ( sou caloiro nao percebi ) abraço.




> Viva Carlos,
> 
> Na  minha perspectiva as "suspeitas" do Paulo Oliveira quanto à maturidade do aquário confirmam-se.
> 
> Ter num aquario com 1 mes e meio a quantidade de vivos que tens explica muito a situação em que te encontras.
> 
> Quero notar que não se trata de "dar na cabeça" até porque nunca devemos julgar ninguém e todos já fizemos asneiras neste hobby.
> 
> O aquário certamente não atingiu o ponto de maturação minimo para começar a ter habitantes (acho perfeitamente normal que uma Euphylia morra num aquário com menos de 1 mês de maturação).
> ...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> A situação está complicada ... 
> 
> Parametros lidos ontem:
> 
> PH: 7.5 ~ 8
> Temperatura: 27 ºC
> Cálcio: 400
> NO3 (Nitratos): 20
> Fosfatos: 1 
> ...


Viva,

Tens os Nitratos elevados (mas certamente não serão a causa para este acontecimento).

Tens a salinidade baixissima (deve estar entre 1024-1026).  Todavia este estado de hiposalinidade joga contra o aparecimento de cryptocarium.....

O NO2 e NH4 são importatissimos (são testes essenciais que deves ter sempre à mão).  Como tens NO3 à partida não deverias ter NO2 e NH4, mas como tens os peixes neste estado nunca apostaria em nada....

Tens um ionisador ou um gerador de ozono ?

O meu conselho Carlos é que leias um pouco (e tens muito por onde ler aqui no forum) sobre a quimica da agua , nomeadamente o ciclo de azoto e a presença das bacterias desnitrificantes.

Para finalizar estas a adicionar Lugol no aquario (desculpa lá, mas quem e que te aconselhou a dosear Iodo e a por já peixes e corais tão cedo ? Foi alguma loja ? Sem sim qual foi  ?).

O Lugol tem uma concentração elevadissima de Iodo que doseado de forma excessiva mata tudo no aquário (para teres noção o Lugol é usado para tratamento de corais com determinados parasitas e o banho desses corais na agua com Lugol deve durar apenas alguns minutos).

Resumindo: retira peixes, não adiciones mais nenhum peixe , lê muito, entende o básico de aquariofilia salgada e depois voltas a colocar os peixes, contudo os parametros de NH4 e NO2 são importantissimos saber.

Tenho a certeza que essas mortes e o aparecimento de cryptocarium (se de facto se trata de cryptocarium) teve como causa o stress causado pelos parametros quimicos do teu aquário.

Continua obviamente a colocar as duvidas que tenhas.

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,
sabios conselhos os do Gonçalo, sem dúvida está a ajudar-te e com bastante paciência amigo Carlos... és mais um que começou mal como eu há uns anos atrás eu e mais umas centenas :yb624:  :yb624:  e com isto só nos faz gastar  :SbRiche: rios :yb620: .

 :yb665:  Nem sei como começar hummm 

- água comprada?  :Coradoeolhos:  há cada negócio :yb624:  :yb624:  desculpem lá comerciantes, aos demais, mas vender água  :SbRireLarme2: 
-água da torneira pode ser um erro, depende da tua zona, há zonas problemáticas. Compra um aparelho de água de osmose.
- adiciona calk que podes comprar nas farmacias, é mais barato. Tudo o resto é treta na minha perspectiva de poupança. A verdade é que para já não precisas de gastar dinheiro em mais nada.
- tens de dar algum conforto aos peixes, 50 litros :Prabaixo:  caso contrário vai doer na carteira e a vida das especies não agradecem.
- havia muito mais coisas a "dar-te na cabeça" mas acho que te faria desistir.


Lê os FAQ,s começa a entender como as coisas funcionam, vais ver que precisas de muito menos dinheiro do que te dizem. Isto se fizeres bem, naturalmente.
vai dizendo coisas...

Abraço
António

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> O Aquário tem 1 mês e meio ..... e agora so tenho colocado Corais... tive uma euphyllia ancora que morreu a cerca de 20 dias atrás  era linda e teve uma necrose.... uma desgraça 
> 
> Abraço.


Olá Carlos

Estive para não postar no teu post, porque não queria de todo atingir alguém com as minhas palavras, e foi este mesmo o motivo porque deixei de participar mais activamente neste fórum, sendo uma obrigação minha, pois até pertenço à equipa reefforum.
Mas como via que os conselhos aqui postados eram inúteis , pois via membros com aquários com um mês cheios de peixes e corais, depois mesmo de se lhe darem conselhos contrários, decidi de deixar rumar contra a maré.
Ando nisto há mais de 10 anos e ainda não sei tudo e engana-se quem julga que já sabe tudo acerca deste maravilhoso hobbie.
Mas uma coisa te garanto eu, tu não és o principal culpado, da situação que te está a acontecer, mas sim quem te vende os vivos( Peixes e corais), pois teriam a obrigação de te questionar acerca do teu sistema, quanto tempo têm e outras coisas mais, mas infelizmente a parte comercial fala mais alto.
Eu compreendo que a tua inexperiência te leve a seguir os conselhos daqueles que "supostamente" sabem, e compres, compres, compres e enterres carradas de dinheiro em coisas  que neste momento em nada ajudam o teu aquário.
Não me refiro a comprares água, que supostamente será agua de osmose, porque a mesma têm um custo também a quem a vende e todos sabemos o desperdício que a mesma provoca, mas sim aos produtos que estás a introduzir que em nada contribuem para a maturação do teu aquário, mas simplesmente para o emagrecimento da tua carteira.
Informação é coisa que não falta no fórum acerca da iniciação aos salgados, 
Desculpa a minha franqueza,mas não és só tu que sofres, mas também todos os animais que possas vir a colocar  no teu sistema, pois irão todos morrer se nao tiverem as condições ideais.

Por isso deves imediatamente, arranjar hospedagem para os teus vivos,e deixar esse teu sistema maturar.
Colocar hidróxido de cálcio( kalkwasser) juntamente com a agua de reposição, efectuar umas boas TPa´s e ires medindo os valores a fim de saberes em que ponto de maturação se encontra o teu sistema.

Desejo-te a melhor da  sortes e tudo o que precisares estarei ao teu dispor, da forma que mais achares conveniente, quer seja aqui nos tópicos, quer seja por mp` ou telemóvel(960499616).

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Carlos
> 
> Estive para não postar no teu post, porque não queria de todo atingir alguém com as minhas palavras, e foi este mesmo o motivo porque deixei de participar mais activamente neste fórum, sendo uma obrigação minha, pois até pertenço à equipa reefforum.
> Mas como via que os conselhos aqui postados eram inúteis , pois via membros com aquários com um mês cheios de peixes e corais, depois mesmo de se lhe darem conselhos contrários, decidi de deixar rumar contra a maré.
> Ando nisto há mais de 10 anos e ainda não sei tudo e engana-se quem julga que já sabe tudo acerca deste maravilhoso hobbie.
> Mas uma coisa te garanto eu, tu não és o principal culpado, da situação que te está a acontecer, mas sim quem te vende os vivos( Peixes e corais), pois teriam a obrigação de te questionar acerca do teu sistema, quanto tempo têm e outras coisas mais, mas infelizmente a parte comercial fala mais alto.
> Eu compreendo que a tua inexperiência te leve a seguir os conselhos daqueles que "supostamente" sabem, e compres, compres, compres e enterres carradas de dinheiro em coisas  que neste momento em nada ajudam o teu aquário.
> Não me refiro a comprares água, que supostamente será agua de osmose, porque a mesma têm um custo também a quem a vende e todos sabemos o desperdício que a mesma provoca, mas sim aos produtos que estás a introduzir que em nada contribuem para a maturação do teu aquário, mas simplesmente para o emagrecimento da tua carteira.
> Informação é coisa que não falta no fórum acerca da iniciação aos salgados, 
> ...


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

 :SbOk:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Olá Carlos
> 
> Estive para não postar no teu post, porque não queria de todo atingir alguém com as minhas palavras, e foi este mesmo o motivo porque deixei de participar mais activamente neste fórum, sendo uma obrigação minha, pois até pertenço à equipa reefforum.
> Mas como via que os conselhos aqui postados eram inúteis , pois via membros com aquários com um mês cheios de peixes e corais, depois mesmo de se lhe darem conselhos contrários, decidi de deixar rumar contra a maré.
> Ando nisto há mais de 10 anos e ainda não sei tudo e engana-se quem julga que já sabe tudo acerca deste maravilhoso hobbie.
> Mas uma coisa te garanto eu, tu não és o principal culpado, da situação que te está a acontecer, mas sim quem te vende os vivos( Peixes e corais), pois teriam a obrigação de te questionar acerca do teu sistema, quanto tempo têm e outras coisas mais, mas infelizmente a parte comercial fala mais alto.
> Eu compreendo que a tua inexperiência te leve a seguir os conselhos daqueles que "supostamente" sabem, e compres, compres, compres e enterres carradas de dinheiro em coisas  que neste momento em nada ajudam o teu aquário.
> Não me refiro a comprares água, que supostamente será agua de osmose, porque a mesma têm um custo também a quem a vende e todos sabemos o desperdício que a mesma provoca, mas sim aos produtos que estás a introduzir que em nada contribuem para a maturação do teu aquário, mas simplesmente para o emagrecimento da tua carteira.
> Informação é coisa que não falta no fórum acerca da iniciação aos salgados, 
> ...



nem mais  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :Pracima:

----------


## João Gregersen

Boas Carlos

Não vou dar muitos conselhos, pois estes já foram dados por pessoas com muito mais experiência que eu!

Deixo apenas uma sugestão. Caso decidas remover todos os peixes do aqua e não consigas arranjar um aquário, tens à venda em lojas como o DeBorla caixas de plástico de 120litros, se não me engano, por cerca de 15. Estas podem ser uma solução para manteres os peixes, nem que tenhas de comprar duas. Tens apenas de ter atenção se são acreditadas para uso em alimentos, pois algumas soltam substancias tóxicas para os seres vivos (as que tenho do DeBorla são boas). 

Fica aqui a minha ajuda.

Bom sorte e força com isso  :SbOk3: 

Abraço

----------


## carlosfernandes

Boas pessoal,

Antes demais uma pequena nota, quando dizia "água comprada" é agua mineral da LUSO ou da SERRA do Gerês, uso para a reposição de água...

Em relação a peixada, está tudo dentro do aquário, "seja o que os PEIXES quiserem", do que li e do que pesquesiei, está tudo muito associado a stress, 
então vamos ver como reagem, vou monitorizar e alimentar muito bem os gajos, isto porque eles atacam a comida com muita vontade e apetite.

Cou acreditar que e o sistema imunitário vai responder e ajudar a passar esta fase... como não tenho onde os por e o aquario de 50l definitivamente não é boa solução... vai tudo para o aquário. 

Todos os peixeis apresentam más condições e pontos brancos.... o Flabshen apresenta um olho coberto com qualquer coisa... mas a verdade e que atacou a comida....

Mais uma vez, vou apostar em comidas boas, com alho, e produtos imunitários, tipo IMUNIVITY... e vamos ver o que dá ... 

Também acertei o nivel de Salinidade e está agora a 1023.


Agradeço a todos as sugestões.... e se tiverem mais, força.... mais uma vez obrigado...

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Antes demais uma pequena nota, quando dizia "água comprada" é agua mineral da LUSO ou da SERRA do Gerês, uso para a reposição de água...
> 
> Em relação a peixada, está tudo dentro do aquário, "seja o que os PEIXES quiserem", do que li e do que pesquesiei, está tudo muito associado a stress, 
> então vamos ver como reagem, vou monitorizar e alimentar muito bem os gajos, isto porque eles atacam a comida com muita vontade e apetite.
> 
> Cou acreditar que e o sistema imunitário vai responder e ajudar a passar esta fase... como não tenho onde os por e o aquario de 50l definitivamente não é boa solução... vai tudo para o aquário. 
> 
> ...


Carlos,

Desculpa insistir : quem é que te aconselhou a repores com água mineral ?

Mas então voltaste a colocar os peixes dentro do aquário ? 

Então porque é que perguntas a opinião se depois fazes à tua maneira ? 

O desgraçado do "Flabshen" deve estar num estado lastimável pelo que referes...... :Admirado: 

No que toca à minha parte eu aconselhei o melhor que pude e que sabia, sem qualquer tipo de critica ou julgamento e com toda a paciência do mundo porque é nosso dever apoiarmo-nos uns aos outros.

Mas também confesso que detesto "gastar o meu latim", tiveste a minha ajuda , o Paulo inclusivamente deu-te o telemóvel e......nada.

Não tem mal errar o problema é persistir no erro (principalmente à conta de seres vivos).

Dou por encerrada a minha participação neste tópico e só lamento pelo sofrimento que os desgraçados dos peixes devem estar a passar.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Antes demais uma pequena nota, quando dizia "água comprada" é agua mineral da LUSO ou da SERRA do Gerês, uso para a reposição de água...
> 
> Em relação a peixada, está tudo dentro do aquário, "seja o que os PEIXES quiserem", do que li e do que pesquesiei, está tudo muito associado a stress, 
> então vamos ver como reagem, vou monitorizar e alimentar muito bem os gajos, isto porque eles atacam a comida com muita vontade e apetite.
> 
> Cou acreditar que e o sistema imunitário vai responder e ajudar a passar esta fase... como não tenho onde os por e o aquario de 50l definitivamente não é boa solução... vai tudo para o aquário. 
> 
> ...




Olá Carlos

Em relação à agua eu interpretei como de água de osmose se tratasse, fiquei esclarecido então.
Espero então que tudo te corra pelo melhor e que consigas ter o exito desejado no tratamento ao teu sistema.
Não tens de agradecer, pois este Fórum existe para isto mesmo, troca de experiências e conselhos mútuos.

----------


## carlosfernandes

Boas Gonçalo,

"Repor com água mineal", estou a referir-me a água que evapora ao longo da semana, devo repor com outro tipo de Água?

Tive de voltar a colocar os peixes pois nao tenho outro lugar onde os por... e
pelo que li de opiniões aqui no fórum o áquario de 50 litros não é solução e a realidade é que peixes que não apresentavam doença ou mau aspecto ficaram pior por estar nesse aquário.... enfim....

O Flabshen está melhor, apenas o olho está mal e não apresenta muita pintas e está a comer bem, muito bem mesmo... em relação aos outros estão com energia e a comer muito bem... por isso tenho de os manter gordinhos !

Gonçalo, agradeço o teu apoio e o de todos como é óbivo mas não me sinto á vontade para incomodar o teu colega Paulo que não conheço... ainda por cima num fim de semana....

Em relação aos seres vivos, sou uma pessoa que adora este seres e não seria capaz de fazer nada para os ver sofrer e acredita que já fiz coisas bem malucas a pouco tempo por causa de uma "euphyllia ancora"....

Após ler várias opiniões e artigos, decidi o seguinte:

- aguardar que o sistema imunitário dos peixeis entre em acção, através de comidinha boa, com alho e vitaminas, que é o está referido em vários artigos.
- e também com a colocação de um Sistema KALK.

Se os peixeis aguentarem e ficaram bons melhor, é sinal que o sistema imunitário dos peixeis está bem e que no futuro estará melhor pois os peixes vão ficar mais resistentes a esta doença, se morrerem  :Frown:  enfim.... durante 60 dias não entra mais peixeis dentro deste aquário...

Gonçalo, como disse anteriormente, não tinha hipótese de colocar os peixes noutro sitio, e agradeço o teu apoio e ajuda e no futuro espero contar com ela, pelo que espero que não fiques chateado ou ofendido comigo por não seguir totalmente as tuas opiniões... e ter recolhido todas as opiniões para poder tomar uma decisão e essa decisão é minha e o resultado dela terei de aguentar... principalmente o "moral"..... e lembra-te a gente muito boa neste forúm que me ajudou a tomar decisão e tu foste uma delas....

Amanha coloco aqui mais notícias e desenvolvimentos sobre o meu caso, em breve coloco fotos do meu AQUA de nome ---> C8

Abraço.









> Carlos,
> 
> Desculpa insistir : quem é que te aconselhou a repores com água mineral ?
> 
> Mas então voltaste a colocar os peixes dentro do aquário ? 
> 
> Então porque é que perguntas a opinião se depois fazes à tua maneira ? 
> 
> O desgraçado do "Flabshen" deve estar num estado lastimável pelo que referes......
> ...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> "Repor com água mineal", estou a referir-me a água que evapora ao longo da semana, devo repor com outro tipo de Água?
> Abraço.



Olá Carlos
Deverás usar somente agua de osmose ou se a agua da rede dessa zona for de excelentes condições poderás usá-la, mas so conseguirás saber isso testando-a.





> Gonçalo, agradeço o teu apoio e o de todos como é óbivo mas não me sinto á vontade para incomodar o teu colega Paulo que não conheço... ainda por cima num fim de semana....
> Abraço.



Carlos

Sempre que necessário podes incomodar, nem que seja ao fim de semana, pois estamos cá para isso e se te facultei o meu número é porque estou disposto a ajudar-te no que for preciso.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas Gonçalo,
> 
> "Repor com água mineal", estou a referir-me a água que evapora ao longo da semana, devo repor com outro tipo de Água?
> 
> Tive de voltar a colocar os peixes pois nao tenho outro lugar onde os por... e
> pelo que li de opiniões aqui no fórum o áquario de 50 litros não é solução e a realidade é que peixes que não apresentavam doença ou mau aspecto ficaram pior por estar nesse aquário.... enfim....
> 
> O Flabshen está melhor, apenas o olho está mal e não apresenta muita pintas e está a comer bem, muito bem mesmo... em relação aos outros estão com energia e a comer muito bem... por isso tenho de os manter gordinhos !
> 
> ...


Carlos,

Reforço o que o Paulo disse: estamos cá para sermos "chateados". 

Usa e abusa, somos todos apaixonados por isto.

Não fico chateado de forma nenhuma por não acolheres as minhas opiniões, só acho que quem pede conselhos dever ser à partida para usufruir daquilo que este forum tem de bom: o conhecimento prático das coisas (que não se lê em qualquer artigo ou livro).

Confesso que me custa á ver seres vivos a sofrerem , entendes ?

Quando puderes coloca fotos e mais dados do teu setup.

----------


## carlosfernandes

Paulo, 

A água aqui da zona parece-me boa, PH bom , não tem fosfatos nem nitratos, mais algum parametro que deva controlar ?

Ok Paulo, fica prometido um telefonema....


Gonçalo, 


Também sou um apaixonado  :Smile:  deste mundo....

Estou a tomar nota de todas as vossas opiniões e as tuas também... 


Claro que entendo... detesto ver e sentir que estes seres vivos possam estar a sofrer e vou e quero fazer tudo para os salvar !!!

Mal tenha fotos de qualidade, coloco... 

Julgo que do setup ja disse tudo... algum dado que me tenha falhado ???? 

Abraço.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

O nível de nitratos está um pouco alto, quase no limite recomendável... por outro lado, esse valor alto, oxalá signifique que os nitritos e amónia já estejam perto de 0  :SbOk: 

Só uma dúvida, os peixes há quanto tempo estão no aqua?

----------


## carlosfernandes

Tenho peixes a cerca de 1 mês.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Paulo, 
> 
> A água aqui da zona parece-me boa, PH bom , não tem fosfatos nem nitratos, mais algum parametro que deva controlar ?
> 
> Ok Paulo, fica prometido um telefonema....
> 
> 
> Gonçalo, 
> 
> ...


Mete aí o nível de Nitritos e Amónia.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tenho peixes a cerca de 1 mês.


Então em princípio já não haverá problema de amónia ou nitritos, uma vez que os peixes já estão há semanas no aqua  :SbOk: 

Em relação aos parâmetros medidos, podes reduzir os nitratos com Trocas de Água... o pH se estiver abaixo dos 8.1, além do Kalkwasser (que pode não ser o mais fácil para começar) tens também a opção daqueles produtos Tripple Buffer, que aumentam o kH e assim estabilizam o pH; se bem que o valor do kH nos 9 parece estar actualmente ok  :SbOk: 

A reposição da água evaporada com água da torneira não tem mal nenhum desde que seja tratada, nomeadamente anulado o cloro através de condicionadores ou a deixar a água em repouso com agitação à superfície da água durante umas 48 horas num balde; e os mesmos condicionadores são úteis para aglutinar os metais pesados; além disto, como os niveis de fosfato na minha zona rondam os 1.25, costumo adicionar outro químico para anular fosfatos.  :SbOk: 

Nesta altura, se conseguires arranjar produtos com bactérias anti-amónia e anti-nitritos, penso que também poderá ajudar  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Peixes à 1 mês  num aquário com 1,5 meses, siginifica que o aquario "ciclou" em 15 dias (ou seja só esteve sem peixes durante 15 dias).

Esta correcta a minha interpretação ?

----------


## carlosfernandes

HEhehe, 

O Aquário teve dois palhaços pequeninos no dia 2 do aquário !  :Smile:   :yb665: 

Em relação aos parametros.... nao medi hoje mas amanha faço umas leituras para ver como estão os dados ok ?


Abraço.

----------


## Luis Santos

> HEhehe, 
> 
> O Aquário teve dois palhaços pequeninos no dia 2 do aquário !  
> 
> Em relação aos parametros.... nao medi hoje mas amanha faço umas leituras para ver como estão os dados ok ?
> 
> 
> Abraço.


Boas ,não me leves a mal aquilo que vou dizer mas meter peixes num aqaurio seja ele doce ou salgado ao segundo dia de ter agua é estar-se a borrifar para o que o bom senso manda e decerto tiveste aquarios antes deste, portanto não deve ser falta de conhecimento.
Tenta meter os peixes no(s) logista(s) onde os compras-te até o aquario acabar de fazer o ciclo e eliminares essa doença e então aos poucos vai introduzindo os vivos,senaõ nunca mais sais dessa embrulhada.
Boa sorte e desculpa lá o desabafo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Colocar peixes tão cedo, obviamente que iriam adoecer.

Colocaste carga organica que o aquário não é capaz de processar e que se traduz, quer na degradação da qualidade de água, quer na variação dos principais parametros, mesmo que muitas vezes tal não seja detectado nos testes, o que provoca stress extremo nos peixes e o consequente aparecimento de infecções.

Ainda uma outra consideração, num aquário dessas dimensões não coloques mais que 1 a 2 cirurgioes, e evita peixes complicados em aquários desse volume como os lineatus e os chelmon´s.

Pelo que li deste tópico, não tiveste grande preocupação com as necessidades dos peixes que escolheste e/ou simplesmente nem as conhecias.

A ideia que te deixo é que não voltes a colocar qualquer peixe antes do aquario fazer 5/6 meses de vida. O Cryptorion só te livrarás dele se isolares o aquario de peixes durante 1 mês e fizeres quarentena aos peixes que tens.

Mas o principal mesmo é não andares a sacrificar peixes só porque os achaste bonitos na loja, antes de escolheres, averigua as suas necessidades ou vai pedindo opinião aqui no forum sobre essas mesmas hipóteses, terias evitado todas as mortes e as que ainda poderão existir.

Cps

----------

